# Just want to say Hi!



## GILLIAN (Jan 24, 2009)

Hello everyone,

We bought ourselves a new Red TTR last September and love it. Have wanted one for a while and it has not disappointed us! We have obviously just found your forum and are looking forward to chatting from time to time.

Tony & Gillian


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome next step join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi and welcome to the forum


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome 8)


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Hello and Welcome to the Forum


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Welcome to the Forum, lets see some pics of your *RED* TT.
H.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome


----------

